# My New Bitties



## Riggers (Dec 11, 2013)

We had two sets of triplets born today and one was a total surprise, we didn't expect her for over 2 more days... (edit to say: this was supposed to say MONTHS)

Fifi's triplets... 2 bucks and a doe. These babies are 3/4 Nigerian and 1/4 Lamancha



Peppy's triplets... 1 buck and 2 does. These will be registered Nigerians. I am absolutely in love w/ the coloring on that darn buck. lol







Buck was the mostly white one w/ black. I just bought a buck from TxTwinCreeks and I really dont' need another buck. Sigh. Their legs are really week, I gave them some BoSe which someone else suggested. And after getting them to eat one more time off their mom I brought them in for the night. I didn't want them to get too cold or lost out in the dark overnight.

Fifi (the mini-mancha) had an abscess on her belly button area of her stomach last year and we aren't letting her raise litters anymore so now I am bottle feeding these. The poor gal wanted her babies so badly. I felt really awful taking them from her (this is the first time we've ever done this). Hope I'm doing the right thing lol Feel free to voice your opinion if you have one. Anyway, thought I'd share. I'm so exhausted from a long day of running around taking care of babies. Night!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute! Congrats!


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Awww, poor fifi  . How come she can't raise babies anymore? The abcess should be healed by now if that's the problem. As long as it's not her udder....


----------



## Riggers (Dec 11, 2013)

canyontrailgoats said:


> Awww, poor fifi  . How come she can't raise babies anymore? The abcess should be healed by now if that's the problem. As long as it's not her udder....


It was right in front of her udder and even though it's not full anymore and hasn't been for a long time, there is like a hangy piece of skin there now and it makes me terribly nervous. It has come back once and we've spent oodles on antibiotics to make it go away and slicing it open, and it stayed gone for MONTHS then just as suddenly came right back. You don't think there's any risk for them to drink from her? They are very strong and vibrant, and she wants them very badly.... if others share your opinion I might let them go back to her...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

If it isn't an open sore the kids and she should be OK. 

Hernia comes to mind on the belly button area. It is part of the stomach intestins trying to come out through the hole.
A vet may be able to fix it if this is the case.

Have you had a vet look at it and was it tested when it was infected?

If it isn't a contagious disease and it isn't near her udder/ teats,or open sore, I would allow the kids to nurse.
I am trying to picture the hanging piece of skin thing?

Congrats on the cute babies.


----------



## Riggers (Dec 11, 2013)

It was a huge abscess. We went to California that summer and had someone else watching them for us and when we came home she had this thing about the size of a half basketball on her belly right hanging underneath her. We punctured it and it was full of puss. We have her something gold....some sort of antibiotic. It cleared up but the stretched out skin never went back in place. And like I said it filled up again almost a year later I think. So I am concerned about it


----------



## Riggers (Dec 11, 2013)

I think I have an old picture I took of it when it was sorta full still so u can see. Ill look for it later


----------

